# Need Input: mermaid fins/coloration



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay, this is not entirely betta related, except the mermaid that is riding my manta ray I want to have betta fins/coloration -- Now, since this is a late choice I've made, her tail fin may have to be done shorter than I'd like, BUT other than VT I can make that work. 










Her skin-tone will likely be a green-blue to help her blend-in with her ocean world, but I decided I wanted to make her scales/fins betta-like. 

So, male or female patterns and colors and tail-types are welcome suggestions. 

Here is the list I'm thinking will work, and I'd like you to post your vote. If I dont list something you think would look great, please post that instead =)

*Coloration*
- Yellow-Orange (likely pineapple idea) 
- Dark royal blue w/ green irid (as butterfly or metallic)
- Marble koi pattern (with blacks and reds and I'm throwing in orange)
- Mustard Gas-type
-Dalamation spots?
- Marble of any other specific type?

*Finnage*
- Double-Tail HM
- HM
- Rosetail
- CT

These are what I think would work best with her, and despite the already existing paint, that's the joy of acrylic, I can paint over it. So please let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Koi rosetail!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Cuz you love making life difficult! <3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey, I got CT's for you, next is a DS ;-) LOL

She'd be beautiful!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Well so far you're the only vote...

1 Rosetail Koi 

>> And I feel like painting and getting drunk, so~


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

^_^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Kay, voting's closed. 

Palish pink body with lightblue/green skintone with black and red koi markings........not sure on tail >>


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Long flowing crowntail. Spread out behind her like the tail feathers of some awesome water phoenix! >


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, even if the votes were still open i'd need more canvas xD


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, oops. I thought you were still unsure about the tail. *sheepish* ...Oh! You meant color-wise! Yeah, I'm slow tonight lol.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, its alright. I'll post the finished piece tomorrow


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

You paint fast.  Acrylic use to take me days and weeks when I still worked with it... I mean, mostly because I was kind of OCD and uncooperative paint drove me crazy, but stil.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh I'm messy. Raw and passionate in my style. I need a special mood to do more refined stuff.


----------

